# old Photo- Unknown Boat



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

This photo was found in a house in Nova Scotia,Canada. We are thinking it was 1940's but not sure, not sure the type of boat. any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like a fishing boat to me: my country's fishing boats used to look very much like this one. It even has a mizzen sail, with which to keep the boat steady while fishing. 
Not that knowledgeable about fishing though, maybe it is obvious to any fisherman that she is not, or maybe the question is for what kind of fishing boat?


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

BOSTON SWIFT (166711) ex Sunlit Waters(LT377)-52. Drifter built Cochrane 1948, 133g 42n 96.9 x 21.1 x 9.5 feet with a 350bhp 6-cyl Crossley. Owned by Boston Group. She went to Canada in 1954 and is listed as owned by Ministry of Trade & Industry, Province Bldg, Halifax ,NS. Returned to Aberdeen owners within the Boston Group in 1957 and in mid 1970s sold to Middle East operators.
Gil.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

It looks like Halifax Hbr with McNabb Island in the background. Pre-Imperial oil refinery days.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I was wondering why they didn't have a forward mast


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

There is a mainmast, it just happens to be, in drifter fashion, capable of being lowered and stowed on the wheelhouse. This gives a clear working deck area with no shrouds or forestays.
Gil.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

the guy that gave me the photo is claiming it was before the 1950's, so who knows,maybe you are right, thanks for the info.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Unless someone can prove otherwise I stand by BOSTON SWIFT (166711)1954-57 in Canadian waters.
Gil.


----------

